# All my fish except the goby died =/



## torres (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a 36 gal marine tank, about 2 months old with 1 live rock. I added a Royal Gramma and sand Gobby about 3 weeks ago and a Fire Angel a week later. The Fire Angel died 3 days ago and the Gramma died the day after. The Goby is still alive, eating and appears fine.

The store tested my water for for salt, ph, nitrate and nitrite - all fine. After the first fish died I noticed a crab (I believe a Xanthid) hiding in the live rock. After the second fish died I pulled the live rock out and got rid of the crab.

Any idea what could have caused two of my fish to die?

I didn't notice any 'white spots' on the fish, but the Angel was a bit pale before it died. Could it still have been a disease? Could the crab have caused their deaths? Neither fish was eaten.

Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

One piece of live rock is probably not nearly enough for that size tank. 

Which LFS did the testing because some shops may use old, expired test kits that will give false readings.

What was the temp? This heat wave has caused a lot of misery among local fishkeepers, especially sw aquarists.


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> One piece of live rock is probably not nearly enough for that size tank.
> 
> Which LFS did the testing because some shops may use old, expired test kits that will give false readings.
> 
> What was the temp? This heat wave has caused a lot of misery among local fishkeepers, especially sw aquarists.


+1 on that


----------

